# Chappie for pups?



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Firstly Im new here so not sure if Im putting this in the correct place!
Having problems with settling stomach of my new pup..when I got him 3 weeks ago his poos were fine. The breeder gave me a small bag of the biscuits he was fed on there, and I mixed them with puppy Iams to slowly change.
Since then it went downhill.
Runny poos...blood, etc etc.
Hes been to vets 3 times and theres nothing wrong with him except a colitis type thing. Have since changed the biscuits 3 times, tried james well beloved, and even a prescrition biscuit for bad stomachs....but every time I give him any kind of biscuits it gets loose again.
Have now got him on the tins ofchappie. Hes fine with it. First time we had firm poos in ages! But every time I introduce even just a tiny amount of biscuits it gets bad again.
Anyway so my question is, do you think itd be ok to keep him on just the chappie. The vets always frown upon it, as obviously they say it hasnt got the correct stuff in for a growing pup...but I know they have to go by the book, and is it really going to do that much harm? After all, animals dont have puppy biscuits in the wild and seem to cope perfectly well!
Thanks!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kellyamina said:


> Firstly Im new here so not sure if Im putting this in the correct place!
> Having problems with settling stomach of my new pup..when I got him 3 weeks ago his poos were fine. The breeder gave me a small bag of the biscuits he was fed on there, and I mixed them with puppy Iams to slowly change.
> Since then it went downhill.
> Runny poos...blood, etc etc.
> ...


In the wild they eat raw meat, which is what a lot of dog owners are now feeding. It is a difficult question, really, as I am a great believer in Chappie - the original - it is wonderful stuff for settling dodgy tums and my dogs still have chappie if I run out of their normal food. But as far as giving it to a puppy, again it is a question of choice. Some on here don't use puppy food at all, just go straight on to adult.

Personally, if it is helping him I would stick with it. I am surprised the vet hasn't told you to give him fish or chicken and rice though. That is what they usually say for upset tums.

What breed is he?


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Hes a cocker spaniel.
The vet did recommend the chicken and rice to start with, but then as soon as I try to start adding biscuits it gets bad again....so now theyve recommended these gastro intestinal biscuits to add to his chappie, as I told them hes fine with the chappie.
I would love to just stick with the chappie...as like I said its the only thing Ive found so far that hes fine with...but just a bit worried he wont get the vits, protein etc that he needs


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

If you are worried about the Chappie you can have a look at Naturesdiet this is a wet food which is very good. As for the kibble stuff have you tried Fish/potato this seems to be very gentle on tums.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't really know why he needs biscuits at all. Have a look on the chappie tin and see what vitamins are already included. You can always add a vitamin supplement if it doesn't look good enough.

Before I had Ferdie I had a golden retriever and before that a mongrel who would not touch dog food at all. He would only eat human food so he had whatever we were having. Sammy, my retriever, never had biscuits at all and he lived to be fourteen.

If the biscuits don't suit him, don't give them to him.


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought about trying the naturesdiet stuff... maybe Ill get some and try.
It seems all these puppy foods are just far too rich for pups


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help...Its not the actual biscuits Im wanting him to have, its the vitamins that are in them...and the proper puppy food seems to have about 5 times more protein in than adult food....
Anyone know if theres a protein supplement I can put in his chappie?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kellyamina said:


> Thanks for the help...Its not the actual biscuits Im wanting him to have, its the vitamins that are in them...and the proper puppy food seems to have about 5 times more protein in than adult food....
> Anyone know if theres a protein supplement I can put in his chappie?


Have a look at simply supplements website, or viovet; see what they have.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the higher protein in puppy versions of food, I don't believe in life stage foods at all, and even though I raw feed, I do like to keep up to date on what commercial foods are available. 

What biscuit is it that you're trying to put him back onto? Chappie is what my vets recommend btw for a dodgy tummy, which I absolutely agree with, much cheaper than the tins of Hills stuff for sensitive tums which many vets try and flog you for no real reason.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I wouldn't worry about the higher protein in puppy versions of food, I don't believe in life stage foods at all, and even though I raw feed, I do like to keep up to date on what commercial foods are available.
> 
> What biscuit is it that you're trying to put him back onto? Chappie is what my vets recommend btw for a dodgy tummy, which I absolutely agree with, much cheaper than the tins of Hills stuff for sensitive tums which many vets try and flog you for no real reason.


We used that Hills tinned when my retriever had a dodgy tum it made him violently ill. Chappie sorted him out.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> We used that Hills tinned when my retriever had a dodgy tum it made him violently ill. Chappie sorted him out.


The thing that annoys me most about it is most vets don't ask, they just stick it on the bill and expect you to pay for it!


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Tried puppy Iams, James well beloved, some other for sensitive stomachs, and now the vet insisted I buy the royal canin gastro intestinal junior.
None of them agree with him.
Vets insist he shouldnt stay on the chappie permanent as it hasnt got the correct vits etc for a growing pup....but I think Im going to stick with it.
I usually put a bit of chicken in with it too...just for a bit of variety!
He certainly doesnt seem like hes lacking anything ( currently hanging off my sock!)


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The thing that annoys me most about it is most vets don't ask, they just stick it on the bill and expect you to pay for it!


Exactly! They didnt listen to what I was saying either. I told them I want to stick with the chappie and is there any supplements I can give him with it...they insisted I take the biscuits and put it on my bill! I told them it seems to be any biscuits that upsets him....and they did! Ive a good mind to take this opened bag back and demand a refund


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Iams and Royal Canin are pretty rubbish, James Well Beloved is ok, but I think they were taken over a while back and I can't remember which company it is now that makes their complete food, but it's not the best from memory, so the ingredients might not be as good as they once were. 

You'll get plenty of recommendations from folk I'm sure, but I'd keep him on the chappie for now, get his poo solid for about a week, and then maybe try just one food, without anything extra in there, otherwise you can't guarantee it's the food that's giving him a dodgy tum, it could be any of the other things you're adding to try and make it more appetising or easy to digest. 

I have used Simpson's Premium Lamb and Potato (adult version) to wean my litter of pups onto for those who didn't want to raw feed. You can buy it online if fyou google the name, and they have a list of retailers who stock their food as well. For the ingredients they use, they are good value for money with good quality ingredients for the main part. I'm sure others will recommend foods to try, have a look through them and choose one to go with. 

I'd only add a few bits in at a time to see how he goes with it, and take it from there, if he's ok, a very gradual increase in kibble, and decrease in the chappie. That's what I would do if it were my pup, well actually, I'd give them raw food, but you know what I mean 

I'm sure others will be along with more advice.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kellyamina said:


> Tried puppy Iams, James well beloved, some other for sensitive stomachs, and now the vet insisted I buy the royal canin gastro intestinal junior.
> None of them agree with him.
> Vets insist he shouldnt stay on the chappie permanent as it hasnt got the correct vits etc for a growing pup....but I think Im going to stick with it.
> I usually put a bit of chicken in with it too...just for a bit of variety!
> He certainly doesnt seem like hes lacking anything ( currently hanging off my sock!)


I tried all those things when my dogs had the squelchies but chappie was the only thing that worked.



kellyamina said:


> Exactly! They didnt listen to what I was saying either. I told them I want to stick with the chappie and is there any supplements I can give him with it...they insisted I take the biscuits and put it on my bill! I told them it seems to be any biscuits that upsets him....and they did! Ive a good mind to take this opened bag back and demand a refund


The reason the vet wants him off the chappie is because he doesn't sell it! They can't wait to sell you what they have in stock and quite frankly, even if it did suit him, it would be a hell of a lot cheaper online. If the dog is healthy, stick with the chappie. It is great stuff.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

kellyamina said:


> Exactly! They didnt listen to what I was saying either. I told them I want to stick with the chappie and is there any supplements I can give him with it...they insisted I take the biscuits and put it on my bill! I told them it seems to be any biscuits that upsets him....and they did! Ive a good mind to take this opened bag back and demand a refund


From what others who have more knowledge of the courses vets do during their training, they only do a day or two of canine nutrition, which is (guess what) sponsored by a couple of dog food companies, I bet you could name two of them by now


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

kellyamina said:


> Tried puppy Iams, James well beloved, some other for sensitive stomachs, and now the vet insisted I buy the royal canin gastro intestinal junior.
> None of them agree with him.
> Vets insist he shouldnt stay on the chappie permanent as it hasnt got the correct vits etc for a growing pup....but I think Im going to stick with it.
> I usually put a bit of chicken in with it too...just for a bit of variety!
> He certainly doesnt seem like hes lacking anything ( currently hanging off my sock!)


Just wanted to add: That's an awful lot of food to try in 3 weeks. Chopping and changing food often results in dicky tums, so stick to something like the Chappie, research the food you want to give your pup, and then very gradually introduce the new food.


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

to be honest the actual vet didnt have a clue to recommend, she had to pass me on to the vet nurse who she said was more experienced in nutrition.
Ok I think Im gonna stick with the chappie....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I would certainly be sticking to the Chappie for several weeks. Your poor pups tum has taken a bashing over the last few weeks and needs time to settle before even thinking of adding anything else.

Do you give any treats?


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

No he doesnt have any treats....he has nothing but chappie and chicken. If I try him on a new biscuits I jus introduce a few to his chappie....then he gets loose again so I stop and just go back to the chappie n chicken


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Anyway so my question is, do you think itd be ok to keep him on just the chappie. The vets always frown upon it, as obviously they say it hasnt got the correct stuff in for a growing pup...


Years ago, before they brought out all these expensive 'special diet' foods vets used to recommend tinned chappie for delicate tums!

What food was the breeder feeding and was he happy on that?


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

kellyamina said:


> No he doesnt have any treats....he has nothing but chappie and chicken. If I try him on a new biscuits I jus introduce a few to his chappie....then he gets loose again so I stop and just go back to the chappie n chicken


Then don't give him biscuit, try a good quality wet.

Dry food is far harder for a dog to break down and digest. Your pup will most likely have a very sore, inflamed and delicate GI tract right now, as he has had ongoing problems for an extended time.

You need to start with something very gentle, and then slowly build up to a food of quality. It could take weeks to change him over.

In answer to your question, no, Chappie isn't a suitable long term diet for a puppy, or any dog for that matter unless there are no other options, and all other avenues have been tried.

Personally, i'd leave him on the Chappie for a few weeks now, to give him time to heal. A probiotic wouldn't do him any harm, as his gut will most likely have been stripped of bacteria.

If you try to change him over before his GI tract has fully settled, you'll be back to square one.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Linden_Tree said:


> Then don't give him biscuit, try a good quality wet.
> 
> Dry food is far harder for a dog to break down and digest. Your pup will most likely have a very sore, inflamed and delicate GI tract right now, as he has had ongoing problems for an extended time.
> 
> ...


Why? Because it is one of the first dog foods ever invented, because you can buy it in a supermarket or the little shop round the corner so it can't be any good? Or because it doesn't cost the earth?

Chappie is a damned good food, dodgy tum or not. I am sick of people saying this, that food is no good cos they don't like the look of the ingredients. If it suits your pup, then carry on with it.


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Years ago, before they brought out all these expensive 'special diet' foods vets used to recommend tinned chappie for delicate tums!
> 
> What food was the breeder feeding and was he happy on that?


Im not sure, it was a big biscuit that she soaked, and that she said she buys in bulk....he seemed fine on that, but I have a feeling he'll just be bad again if I try him back on anything different at the moment


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Why? Because it is one of the first dog foods ever invented, because you can buy it in a supermarket or the little shop round the corner so it can't be any good? Or because it doesn't cost the earth?
> 
> Chappie is a damned good food, dodgy tum or not. I am sick of people saying this, that food is no good cos they don't like the look of the ingredients. If it suits your pup, then carry on with it.


I tend to agree with you new... seems to me everything has got so 'proper way' lately.
Didnt puppies survive perfectly well years and years ago when there were none of these expensive 'proper' puppy foods...
Its good to get lots of opinions tho


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Why? Because it is one of the first dog foods ever invented, because you can buy it in a supermarket or the little shop round the corner so it can't be any good? Or because it doesn't cost the earth?
> 
> Chappie is a damned good food, dodgy tum or not. I am sick of people saying this, that food is no good cos they don't like the look of the ingredients. If it suits your pup, then carry on with it.


You've answered your own question.

The ingredients are poor and unsuitable for the species of animal for which they are intended. They are also poor quality ingredients at source, hence the cheap price tag.

I really don't care what other people choose to feed their dog. But if someone asks for opinions, are we not meant to give them? Isn't that the point of a forum?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Why? Because it is one of the first dog foods ever invented, because you can buy it in a supermarket or the little shop round the corner so it can't be any good? Or because it doesn't cost the earth?
> 
> Chappie is a damned good food, dodgy tum or not. I am sick of people saying this, that food is no good cos they don't like the look of the ingredients. If it suits your pup, then carry on with it.


Because the marketing men have pulled a blinder and hoodwinked a very large section of the pet owning public


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kellyamina said:


> Im not sure, it was a big biscuit that she soaked, and that she said she buys in bulk....he seemed fine on that, but I have a feeling he'll just be bad again if I try him back on anything different at the moment


I assume you soaked the kibble?


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

rona said:


> I assume you soaked the kibble?


Yes i soaked it


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Good quality to me just seems to say far too rich for alot of pups....especially those with a sensitive stomach.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, my vet recommended chicken and rice, said the blander the better, and also Chappie Original, I noticed when in supermarket today, that the Chappie Original Supersize has 'developed with vets' written on it, so maybe you shouldn't go beating yourself up about your decision to feed Chappie. just to let you know it's £1.59 per tin, okay dokay. 

my dog will eat bonio as treat, occasionally. if you get yourself some healthy dog treats, bake them yourself even, maybe that would help your dogs jippy tummy.

i know when someone fed max on biscuits he had the 'runs'.

there was a thread on here about healthy dog treats, take and have a look through it, it could help you.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Chappie was a lifesaver when Diz had a terrible tum, I've always got a couple of tins in the cupboard, so don't feel bad about using it 

Would I use it long term? Probably not on its own but I know people that do and their dogs get along just fine.

Hope you get to the bottom of pup's problems 


Oooh, no pun intended :blush:


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Could your pup have been on Dr John's? The biscuits are about 1" long and kidney bean shaped, they're enormous when soaked 
The Silver Medal variey seems most common but there's also Gold, Platinum and Flake.
Dr. John Silver Chicken

These aren't good foods at all so not suggesting you go back to it but I've heard of dogs that are fed low quality foods can struggle with richer, higher quality foods. Breeze was fed Dr Johns until we got her and she can be sensitive to high meat content foods unless they're introduced slowly.

I tend to agree with Rona - keep pup on Chappie for the next few weeks while you look at other foods, probably wet would be best. Look for chicken or fish-based foods as these are in Chappie so seem to be agreeing with him!


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

That does sound like the biscuits he was on yes....


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I actually always have a tin of chappie in just in case one of the dogs has a dodgy tum, which isn't often, but if I haven't got time to cook up chicken and rice I know I've got something easy for them to eat. 

I also had to feed Tau chappie for the first week after the pups had arrived as she refused to touch anything else, she was even a bit iffy about chappie after a couple of days, took me about five days to get her to eat bits of raw stuff again!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> From what others who have more knowledge of the courses vets do during their training, they only do a day or two of canine nutrition, which is (guess what) sponsored by a couple of dog food companies, I bet you could name two of them by now


Vets have one day of nutrition training for all species. Scary. The day is no longer sponsored by a particular feed company but vets are sponsored to sell certain foods and are given lots of freebies from the companies.

Chappie is very bland, lots of rice, very low protein, which is why is great for icky tums. Probably tons cheaper and more nutritious to cook a batch of rice and chicken. I wouldn't want a dog on it long term.

'Chappies ingredients are lower in fat than many other dog foods and, as it contains fish, it is an excellent source of protein, it is low in fat, and contains a unique blend of polyunsaturated fatty acids.

By using wholegrain maize and wheat, Chappie ensures maximum nourishment - starch for energy, and fibre for healthy digestion The special blend of low fat and dietary fibre provides your dog with a slow release of energy, satisfying a dogs needs throughout the day.'

Low fat, so not likely to upset the tummy, lots of cereal. Hmm.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

If you've only had your pup 3 weeks you've tried an awful lot of different foods in that time. Changes can themselves upset a puppies tummy. Why not leave him on the Chappie for a week or two. It won't hurt in the short term and is better than constant diarrhoea. Then very gradually introduce a better quality wet complete food such as Natures Diet or Wainrights he doesnt need biscuit as well. Complete foods are complete! Saying that our cocker has mainly wet but also a bit of kibble for variety and to use as treats. There's absolutely no need for it though.


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

One other confusing factor, over feeding can give dogs sloppy poos too.


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

I would leave him on chappie for a few weeks and see how he gets on. No biscuits, just the chappie. 

If he settles on it then i would try a better quallity one, like naturediet, natures harvest, fishmongers, natures menu etc. 

Chappie isn't the best food in the world and personally i wouldn't recommend it. But if it was the only think my dog could eat without getting sick then i wouldn't hesitate to feed it.


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Today I tool him to the stables for the first time, and he ate horse poo...i expect thats really helped with the sensitive tummy!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site , I thought i would message you as we have just been confirmed as foster carers for GSD rescue , our first girl is coming this week and she has a condition called EPI she is on the chappie dog food and it has done her the world off good and the only food at the moment she is allowed to eat and she also has a special powder in my advice if it works for your puppy then i would use it , our labrador pup also has colitis so i know how bad colitis and the symptoms can be so if itworks i wouldnt change it we have spent a small fortune on dry food for our boy and he now happily settled on the james well beloved duck and rice .


kellyamina said:


> Firstly Im new here so not sure if Im putting this in the correct place!
> Having problems with settling stomach of my new pup..when I got him 3 weeks ago his poos were fine. The breeder gave me a small bag of the biscuits he was fed on there, and I mixed them with puppy Iams to slowly change.
> Since then it went downhill.
> Runny poos...blood, etc etc.
> ...


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I had the exact same problem with Novak, the tiniest amount of dry and we were back to square one. Until I found simpsons premium grain free.

Sensitive - Grain Free

But in all honesty if I had it to do again I'd not bother with dry, just move him to a quality wet very very slowly if you can. Wainwrights from ets at home was a god send because of the high fibre content and chicory. I also put him on protexin probiotic (bionic biotics is great too).

If he can't tolerate dry, stay away from it, it's much harder to digest than wet anyway and why make his tum work harder?

At the end of the day, if chappie is all he can tolerate, then so be it. No it's not the best, but better that than a poorly pup.


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone... Have stuck with the chappie still, and his poo is pretty good, not perfect......until....he ate horse poo, now its harder than its been in a long time ha ha....so If anyone has pup tummy probs, Id recommend a nice bit of manure!!


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Obviously a dog that appreciates fibre - chappie is high fibre, and certainly horse poo is too. Not every pup thrives on high protein obviously.

And it's been said in different ways on here, but never be worried about feeding your dog a food that suits him, regardless of the ingredients. He'll be getting far more nutrition from a low quality food that he's digesting properly than the best food under the sun if it shoots straight through him.

And I'm sure I read somewhere that if you change a pup's food too often in the early months you're more likely to set up sensitivity issues in later years. Don't quote me though as I've read so much stuff on 't'internet that it may not have been a reliable source, may just have been word of mouth!

Ref the fibre content, when you are ready in a few weeks to try and experiment with a few mouthfuls of an alternative, it does sound like Wainwrights might be a good one to start with. Good quality ingredients in comparison with most, and a high fibre content too.


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

we have a bit of a poorly tummy again this morning...last nights poos were somewhere in between normal and diarrhea, and now this morning hes straining alot with just a couple of runny blobs coming out with a little blood.
Hes still totally himself, a total looney....but I really dont know what to do. Dont really want to change food again, but starting to get really worried hes not getting enough nutrients with all this pooing!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Has the bet tested his poo?

If not, take a sample down and get it done ASAP.

This cannot be hood for a small puppy 

When was the last worming and what with?


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

he was wormed 2 weeks ago with advocate.
No the vet hasnt tested poo... just said its colitis type thing etc etc


----------



## kellyamina (Nov 9, 2012)

I have also noticed he scratches and chews himself quite a bit, especially his back legs, tho the vet says theres no sign of fleas.... could this be related? food allergy maybe?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kellyamina said:


> he was wormed 2 weeks ago with advocate.
> No the vet hasnt tested poo... just said its colitis type thing etc etc


I think that's got to be your next move, get it tested to find out what is causing the problem


----------



## cabot (Jul 2, 2011)

I am concerned that your puppy is passing blood and he has some sort of colitus problem. If thats the case i would be inclined to use a hyperallogenic food which contains no wheat or dairy products. Some of the dry foods available on the market should help to contain this problem. i had collie cross with pancreitus and was on panzym powder most of her 16 years. its only now that i am looking at what i am giving my current 2 dogs and what goes in to their food. some of the dry foods are basically poor in nutritional value. its like feeding your dog instant noodles .good luck with him.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

cabot said:


> some of the dry foods are basically poor in nutritional value. its like feeding your dog instant noodles .good luck with him.


You're preaching to the converted, chérie. Lots of us on here feed raw or cereal free.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Years ago, before they brought out all these expensive 'special diet' foods vets used to recommend tinned chappie for delicate tums!
> 
> What food was the breeder feeding and was he happy on that?


Rocco

Dead right, 25 years ago my vet recommended Chappie for dogs with the squitters, or boiled chicken and rice if you had time to cook for them. No idea what the Chappie looks like now, but then it looked just like the KiteKat of the time and had the same smell. Vet said it was a help as it did not have half the fat of the more expensive brands of the time.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Surely there is a supplement that the vet can give you to make up for what the Chappie might not contain.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

kellyamina said:


> Tried puppy Iams, James well beloved, some other for sensitive stomachs, and now the vet insisted I buy the royal canin gastro intestinal junior.
> None of them agree with him.
> Vets insist he shouldnt stay on the chappie permanent as it hasnt got the correct vits etc for a growing pup....but I think Im going to stick with it.
> I usually put a bit of chicken in with it too...just for a bit of variety!
> He certainly doesnt seem like hes lacking anything ( currently hanging off my sock!)


Ask him for a supplement.


----------

